# Jurassic World 2: Laut Produzent noch spannender & gruseliger



## Luiso (3. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Jurassic World 2: Laut Produzent noch spannender & gruseliger* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Jurassic World 2: Laut Produzent noch spannender & gruseliger


----------



## WasEnLos (3. Oktober 2016)

Nicht wahr? NOCH spannender und NOCH furchteinflössender! Crazy MoFo´s, Shite, Alter Falter und was es da sonst so gibt, konnte schon bei den Vorgängern kaum mein Pipi halten! Da nehm ich doch glatt nen Katheter und den Kardiologen meines Vertrauens mit, bei der Herzkasper-Garantie!


----------



## FalloutEffect (3. Oktober 2016)

...und nicht zu vergessen: noch enttäuschender. Wir hatten schon Gensaurier, was kommt als nächstes? Robosaurier oder doch besser Stofftiersaurier?


----------



## Drohtwaschl (3. Oktober 2016)

ja ne braucht doch bitte kein mensch den dreck


----------



## BongPow3r (3. Oktober 2016)

Bestimmt wieder so T-Rex und Raptorszenen wie am Schluss - Lachflash des Todes...man man man


----------



## hawkytonk (3. Oktober 2016)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> ...und nicht zu vergessen: noch enttäuschender. Wir hatten schon Gensaurier, was kommt als nächstes? Robosaurier oder doch besser Stofftiersaurier?


Laserraptoren! Kung Fury machts vor.


----------



## Odin333 (3. Oktober 2016)

Das Ende war für mich die Absolute Katastrophe die dem Film den endgültigen  Trash-Todesstoss gegeben hat. Dümmer geht es wirklich nicht mehr.

Im zweiten Teil gibt es dann bestimmt gen-veränderte Microsaurier die als schwarze Wolke durch die Luft fliegen und Menschen wie Piranhas auffressen. Oder ein Perversling hat einen T-Rex bestiegen und die Abkömmlinge sind superingelligente T-Rex-Mensch-Hybriden die mit Kettensäge oder Axt auf Menschenjagd gehen...
Irgend ein Schwachsinn wird denen schon einfallen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (3. Oktober 2016)

Noch spannender & gruseliger? Da ist die Messlatte ja nun nicht sonderlich hoch. Noch mehr product placement wäre schon deutlich herausfordernder: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdfN8MMpp6w


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Oktober 2016)

für mich ist Jurassic Park 1 immer noch der beste Teil

weiß nicht ob ich einen 5. Teil der JP/JW-Reihe bräuchte


----------



## Solo-Joe (3. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde mich da jetzt zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen und das hier kritisieren. Keiner weiß was uns erwartet. 

Jurassic Park 1 ist für mich äquivalent zu Jurassic World 1. Der Aufbau ähnelt sich im groben Maße.
Jurassic Park 2 war dann sehr düster. Ich will nicht sagen, dass mir Teil 2 sogar besser gefallen hat ... Er war aber auf jeden Fall ebenbürtig. Gleiches kann hier auch geschehen. Ich bin gespannt. Geschaut wird er auf jeden Fall.

Den neuartigen Humor (wie ihn Guardian of the Galaxy zeigt) mag ich zwar überhaupt nicht ... daran muss man sich aber gewöhnen.


----------



## Solo-Joe (3. Oktober 2016)

Solo-Joe schrieb:


> Ich würde mich da jetzt zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen und das hier kritisieren. Keiner weiß was uns erwartet.
> 
> Jurassic Park 1 ist für mich äquivalent zu Jurassic World 1. Der Aufbau ähnelt sich im groben Maße.
> Jurassic Park 2 war dann sehr düster. Ich will nicht sagen, dass mir Teil 2 sogar besser gefallen hat ... Er war aber auf jeden Fall ebenbürtig. Gleiches kann hier auch geschehen. Ich bin gespannt. Geschaut wird er auf jeden Fall.
> ...




Damit wollte ich übrigens zum Ausdruck bringen, dass man hier jetzt bei Teil 2 keine Entengrütze zu erwarten braucht.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Oktober 2016)

wenn sie die World Trilogie ähnlich aufbauen wie die Park Trilogie, werden wir wohl Isla Sorna (bzw. "Ausgrabungsstätte B") wieder besuchen


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Oktober 2016)

Hoffentlich kehrt Blue zurück.


----------



## D-Wave (3. Oktober 2016)

Oweh sage nur Independence Day 2.... Leute macht doch gleich eine Jurassic World Serie draus. Ich wart diesmal die Kritik erst mal ab, so vom Hocker hauen neue Filme leider nicht mehr.


----------



## moeykaner (3. Oktober 2016)

Hoffentlich kommen die beiden vor: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (4. Oktober 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Oweh sage nur Independence Day 2.... Leute macht doch gleich eine Jurassic World Serie draus. Ich wart diesmal die Kritik erst mal ab, so vom Hocker hauen neue Filme leider nicht mehr.



Ich glaube das ist doch geplant. Also zumindest eine Trilogie 

Aber mal im Ernst: Was war denn an dem Film spannend oder gar furchteinflössend? Höchstens für 6 Jährige. Und die klugscheissern dann, dass die Manipulation der Gene in Jurassic World absoluter Schwachsinn ist. Bei JP war es wenigstens theoretisch möglich. Zwar nur eine Rasse (und nicht alle, fleißiges Mücklein) aber in World... uff das war schon harter Tobak


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Oktober 2016)

jup, es ist als 2. Jurassic Trilogie angelegt.

Was mir bei JW gut gefallen hat, waren die (realen) Dinosaurier, die noch genauso aussahen, wie aus Kindheits-Erinnerungen oder halt in Teil 1 - 3, nämlich ohne Federn etc.

Mir egal, ob das mittlerweile nicht mehr stimmt, bzw. Paläentologen herausfanden dass Raptoren etc. Federn hatten, für mich sind und waren Dinosaurier immer schuppige Reptilien

einen Indominus-Raptor, wie geteasert von dem einen Typ, bevor Blue in wegsnackte, brauch ich aber nicht, dann lieber noch ein paar reale (Dino)Saurier (Allosaurus, Baryonyx, Plesiosaurier, Ichtiosaurier, Quetzalcortlus etc) es gab so viele, gerne auch andere ausgestorbene Tiere aus mehr oder weniger der Epoche wie Dimetrodon (das Vieh mit dem Segel), Meganeura  (eine riesige Libelle) oder der Archeoperyx  (Bindeglied zwischen Dino und Vogel bzw. der Ur-Vogel)


----------



## D-Wave (4. Oktober 2016)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist doch geplant. Also zumindest eine Trilogie
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst: Was war denn an dem Film spannend oder gar furchteinflössend? Höchstens für 6 Jährige. Und die klugscheissern dann, dass die Manipulation der Gene in Jurassic World absoluter Schwachsinn ist. Bei JP war es wenigstens theoretisch möglich. Zwar nur eine Rasse (und nicht alle, fleißiges Mücklein) aber in World... uff das war schon harter Tobak



Gehorsame Dinos... das hat mein Jurassic Feeling total zerstört. Als nächstes sprechen die noch. Pixars lässt grüßen und ab damit zum Kinderkanal. -.-" Ich sehe es aus der Sicht des Super Nintendo Spiels auch noch. Es soll einfach ultra Brutal und kalt sein. Und Teil 1-3 waren einfach Jurassic. Klar tolle Technologie usw, lass ich mir ja eingehen. Aber nicht auf ein Happy End, wie bei jedem B Movie, wo alle davon kommen. Und wem zum Teufel hat interessiert das Blue (Ein Dino) von einem Dino gekillt wird. Das jetzt leider der Jurassic Heulsusenpark.


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Oktober 2016)

Blue wurde nicht gekillt, im Gegenteil war er der einzige der 4 "gezähmten" Velociraptoren der übrig blieb

einer wurde vom Raketenwerfer gekillt, einer gegrillt beim Endfight gegen den Hybriden und den 3. hatte Indominus dann auch noch dort totgebissen. Ohne den Tyrannosaurus (der übrigens der aus JP1 war) und des Mosasaurus fatality am Ende, hätte es Blue wohl auch derbröselt.

Wenn JP5/JW2 wieder nach Isla Sorna zurückkehrt, bin ich gespannt ob es ein Widersehen mit dem Spinosaurus geben wird.


----------

